# Ignition Coil What Type? Interchangeable? 95 auto



## 95beater (Feb 22, 2011)

The ignition coil is overspec on secondary resistance which I think is causing me to burn the plugs. I believe I have a hanshin coil but can I use the hap coil? There is also a C type which I have no idea about. Are the coils interchangeable?


----------

